# Dirty Egg custard



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

2 C. Whole milk
2 C. Heavy cream
4 Whole vanilla beans
6 Whole eggs
6 T. Sugar
Nutmeg, fresh grated

Split vanilla beans lengthwise, pour milk and cream into a heavy sauce pan, heat over medium flame to just below boiling and remove from heat. Scrape seeds from vanilla beans, put seeds and seed pods in hot milk, allow to set for 30 minutes before removing pods.

Return milk to burner and heat to a boil.

While milk is heating, whisk eggs and sugar together, slowly pour hot milk into egg mixture while stirring with a whisk.

Pour custard back into sauce pan and slowly heat to 180°F, stir constantly. When thickened, place pan in a cold water bath to stop cooking.

Ladle into 6oz custard cups, grate nutmeg into each cup and refrigerate to set.

The seeds from the vanilla beans make the custard look dirty. Makes 8 servings.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2006


----------

